# Visual Acuity



## cathtaylor (27 Feb 2004)

I went to the FAQ and found info concerning visual requirements for application to the CF. Apparantly, one is rated on V1 - V5 meaning V1 (Pilot) and V5 (almost blind) and V3 acceptable. Does anyone know what exactly constitutes a visual acuity of three?  Thanks


----------



## CrazyCanuck (27 Feb 2004)

I am interested in this also.

I just dropped of my application for the Reserves, and my eyesight is pretty bad w/o glasses.  If I have any touble, Ill tell you.

Also, does anyone what types of colour deficiency can cause problems?  And with what MOCs?


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Feb 2004)

Try these references:
CFAO 34-30 -- MEDICAL STANDARDS FOR THE CANADIAN FORCES 

Medical Standards (CFP 154)  

CFP 154 - Chapters:

Chapter 1 - Introduction 
Chapter 2 - Assessing Medical Fitness 
Chapter 3 - The Medical Category System 
Chapter 4 - Dental Enrolment Standards and Dental Condition on Enrolment 

CFP 154 - Annexes: 
Annex A - Instruction for Testing Visual Acuity 
Annex B - Instruction for Testing Colour Vision 
Annex C - Table of Hearing Standards 
Annex D - MOC Task Statements 
Annex E - Minimum Medical Standards for Officers/Non-Commissioned 
Annex F - Companion Documents to CFP 154 
Annex G - Selected Medical Conditions With Employment Limitation 
Annex H - Guide for the Completion of Form CF 2033 - Record of Medical


----------



## cathtaylor (27 Feb 2004)

Thank you very much, that was very informative.


----------



## corporal-cam (26 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Michael OLeary:
> [qb]
> Medical Standards (CFP 154)
> [/qb]


Thanks so much, I had the first site but I couldn‘t find the second one so I was thinking "v3 what‘s that?!" Thanks.


----------

